# Have no idea if this is true, but it is funny



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Omgh!  

Except for the accidents part, that's hilarious<: 

I hate seeing the deer on roofs at this time of the year. I'm not anti-hunting, but hauling a dead animal back wherever with it up there like a trophy for everyone to see is sicko.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't see the picture!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I can't now either - it was there. I deleted the email


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is this the one? 

(I'm really grossed out if there were people WEARING those heads...  )


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my-that is funny! In Wisconsin, at least, the deer must be in plain sight and cannot be hidden in the trunk or truck topper. It is kind of gross, although I must admit I cheer at every one. Deer up here are just awful and cause so many accidents.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Haha, I have to laugh at that. Funny guys.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

That is hilarious!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

toooo funny!


----------

